
Client v. Server Templating Shootout - thisisblurry
http://ryanflorence.com/2012/client-v-server-templating/
======
jenseng
to put it simply, browsers are really good (these days) at executing
javascript, thus the biggest factor in this test seems to be the large(r) HTML
payload.

though to make this a better test, I think you should serve both the JSON and
HTML as static assets. after all, we're not interested in benchmarking
ERB/to_json/ActiveRecord here, we care about the client side. server-side
templating and JSON generation could both be quicker with optimizations and/or
different backends.

